# The MSMedia has distorted world's view of Iraqi reality



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Good perspective on this issue from one of our soldiers fighting in Iraq. I would have printed it here, but it gets a little lengthy.

http://freedomdogs.com/index.php?option ... 4&Itemid=2


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Great Article, which sums up perfectly the views of my brother who was there for fourteen months.

If the media would have acted this way during either of the world wars we would be speaking german or they would have been dragged out in the streets.

I especially liked the part where Al-Jeezerah, who was kicked out of the country, has a link to CNN.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> If the media would have acted this way during either of the world wars we would be speaking german or they would have been dragged out in the streets.


Do you know why they didn't? Becuase the world wars were justified.



> The result is a further erosion of international support for the United States' efforts there, and a strengthening of the insurgents' resolve and recruiting efforts while weakening our own.


They have disaproved of our action since the beginning, anyone who thinks that the media's coverage of the war would change other countries stance on the war, or give the insurgents (who evidently not only get American cable, but also speak english) some kind of magical valor which allows them to become rambo is out of their mind, and or grasping at what few straws they have left.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jamartinmg2

It's good to see posts like this. Now that the soldiers are coming back we are getting first hand information. It doesn't match up well with the crock of bull the media has been feeding us. Of course there are those who will not believe the soldiers because they want to think America is bad, or Bush is bad, or Conservatives are bad. Thanks for posting the site for the article.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks, Plainsman. It is good to get a different perspective. It seems like every night I turn on the news, there is almost always something negative being portrayed out of Iraq. Even the capture of Zarkawi's(spelling) didn't really get the press it deserved in my humble opinion, and this guy is responsible for a number of american lives lost over there. Hopefully once the election is held, things will start to simmer down over there and we can start bringing our folks home in the not so distant future.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sounds like another reason for FOX NEWS BABY !!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> It's good to see posts like this. Now that the soldiers are coming back we are getting first hand information. It doesn't match up well with the crock of bull the media has been feeding us.


Hey lets ask the restraunt owner how his food is! Wait that would probably be biased wouldn't it? I can't see how you can take the soldiers word as good as gold. You yourself said how the winners of wars write the history, and edit it as they choose.



> Sounds like another reason for FOX NEWS BABY !!!!


YES! We all love getting patted on the butt for believing in something, and with FOX you don't even have to hear the bad (reality) stuff!



> It seems like every night I turn on the news, there is almost always something negative being portrayed out of Iraq.


Maybe that is because it was a war born out of faulty (it may be that the government knew full well that it was such) information, removed a leader without reason, killed tens of thousands of innocent civilians, lost well over a thousand of our own troops, and are attempting to impose democracy upon people who never wanted it in the first place.


----------

